# Columbia Red Arrow value?



## Kstone (Feb 17, 2017)

Stumbled into this girl and was debating about making an offer. Just wanted to see if you guys knew a more accurate value than what I have found online elsewhere. I saw one listed for $950, but I wasn't sure of the validity. 

Have not seen her in person yet. 
Original seat, horn tank still operating. New tires. 

Thoughts? Even a ballpark is helpful.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 17, 2017)

What size is this? It looks small. Handlebars are not original, and neither is the rack or fenders.

It is not worth $950. That's a crack pipe price.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 17, 2017)

Didn't say the size! I figured the website listing the $950 was one of those unrealistic "vintage auction" sites where the things sit for two to five years and they act like they're selling it out of Christie's in NYC. 

Was just picking through CL and wanted to educate myself. The tank on her piqued my interest but not within their asking range.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 17, 2017)

Columbia's are definitely different! I've owned a few of them over the years. Good quality, reliable, and they hold their value reasonably well. I never lost money on a Columbia. Ever.

This looks like a 24" bike. In that case, $75 is my max. $150 with all the correct parts.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 17, 2017)

I appreciate your help!


----------



## phantom (Feb 19, 2017)

What site is this one listed on?  I would be in for about $300 on this bike.   Thanks


----------



## Kstone (Feb 19, 2017)

It's in Pittsburgh's Craigslist if you're looking for her.


----------



## phantom (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks.....it's listed for $500  I would move $25 if he would move $175


----------

